# Officer Philip Ortiz



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Officer Philip Ortiz

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*California Highway Patrol
California*
End of Watch: Tuesday, June 22, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 48
*Tour of Duty:* 20 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, June 9, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Philip Ortiz succumbed to injuries sustained two weeks earlier when he was struck by a vehicle on I-405 in West Los Angeles.

He was issuing a traffic citation to a driver when another car, which was driving on the shoulder passing other vehicle, struck him and his motorcycle.

Officer Ortiz was pinned the wreckage and had to be extricated by the responding rescue crew. He was transported to Ronald Reagan UCLA Medical Center where he remained until passing away.

Office Ortiz had served with the California Highway Patrol for 20 years. He is survived by his wife, parents, and sister.
Agency Contact Information
California Highway Patrol
PO Box 942898
Sacramento, CA 94298

Phone: (916) 657-7261

_*Please contact the California Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Officer Ortiz


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Rip Officer.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest In Peace Sir


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

RIP Officer Ortiz


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

Rest in Peace Officer Ortiz.


----------

